# Q7 or A6?



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

I was talking to my dad this past weekend and he is going to be leasing a new car come this december. He is considering either another 4.2L A6 (which he is currently driving), or a 3.6L Q7. The problem is that even though Audi claims the 6 cylinder Q7s will be out by the end of the year I'm sceptical.
I'd appreciate some feedback on which car he should pick and if the small engine Q7s will actually be out on time. THANKS!


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Q7 or A6? (SuchaTweed)*

Why the 4.2 on the A6 but only the 3.6 on the Q?
The Q is so much heavier and deserves the V8.


_Modified by kirklake13 at 3:58 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Be skeptical all you want. The 3.6's are in dealerships right now.
The 3.6 is an absolute dog. Its not very fast at all. IMO the only engine that someone should consider is the V8. Its better than the V6 cayanne, but its still not to my liking. Who knows though...go drive one and decide for yourself.
Both the new A6 and Q7 are on the same operating systems so options and features are all pretty much the same. Only difference is that one is a car and the other an SUV.
FOr 2007....The A6 is avalible in a front and all wheel drive 3.2 FSI V6 and awd with the 4.2L FSI V8. The Q7 is awd with either the 3.6 VR6 or the 4.2 FSI V8.


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

*thanks for all the info!* the reason for the 4.2 A6 and only the 3.6 Q7 is my dad works for volkswagen/audi and is limited as to what cars he can order. power would be nice but its not too high on the priority list, its going to end up being family trip car SLASH grocery getter.
before the A6, my parents have had a few touregs which they loved (both V6 and V8), and i think another SUV would be a good fit


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (SuchaTweed)*

If he's thinking about leasing, the Q7 is the better deal as the residuals are better and the rates are similar. He'll get more vehicle for his money ($ WISE) with the Q7


----------

